# Sugarbush 3/14 - 3/18



## rocks860 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry for the delay in posting this but it's been a busy return from vacation and I've been lazy but I wanted to get all of this into one post.

3/14/17- Started out at Lincoln peak. The snow started around 7 am and I got to the parking lot around 845 to find it pretty empty. Took a few runs off gatehouse and the conditions weren't too bad so I headed to super bravo. Unfortunately got to heavens gate just as it went on windhold. Took a few more runs and went to the lodge when I got a text from wwf-vt saying that mount Ellen was empty and he was going to be skiing there in the afternoon so I decided to take a trip over there. Ate lunch and man what a difference an hour or so made. Summit was on wind hold but it didn't really matter as the conditions were fantastic on everything, 6-8 inches or so of powder. We hit up cliffs, brambles, North Star and a few others and it was fantastic. Didn't get any pictures that day as was having too much fun to stop. Thanks to wwf-vt for showing me around as I haven't skied mount Ellen in quite some time.

3/15- Got a little later start and drove to Lincoln peak which was decently crowded so I decided to go back to mount Ellen which was an excellent choice. Parking lot was only about 2 rows full. Went right to the summit and took a run down looking good which had more snow than
I've ever skied, probably 2+ feet in spots. Elbow was also fantastic and brambles was excellent and practically deserted. Also skied hammerhead which was a bit scratchy up top but skied great the rest of the way down. Stopped around 3 as my legs were destroyed but had a huge grin on my face the whole day.






Lookin good from the summit chair





Elbow





Hammerhead





Brambles 

To be continued in next post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 21, 2017)

3/16- Decided to ski Lincoln peak on Thursday as I enjoy the terrain there a lot and hadn't really spent much time there. Got there around 9 and got a spot at the back of the first set of lots. Took a trip up gate house and got to north lynx just as it was coming off wind hold and boy was that good timing.  Riding up morning star looked ridiculous and that was the plan but when I got to the top I decides to take a run down birch and it was amazing. The entire skiers right side was super deep powder and had barely been skied. Took several runs down that and then a run down sunrise, which was ok but nowhere near as good as birch run. After that went over to castlerock and after waiting in line for about 10 minutes (the only line of the week) and took a run down castlerock run which was excellent and the merge with lift line had an insane amount of snow. Took another run down middle earth but it had been skied off a bit more and wasn't as great. After that I headed to heaven's gate as it had just come off wind hold. Ripcord was the choice run and was pretty icy up top but once you got a little ways down it just turned into super deep snow and skied fantastic. Took a few more runs there and headed over to spring fling and skied moonshine. It was a little bare in spots but was a ton of fun, and also empty.









Riding up north lynx













Birch Run









Castlerock Run









Middle Earth





Ripcord









Moonshine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 21, 2017)

Great report and great score!


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 21, 2017)

3/17- Took it kind of easy on Friday as it was st pattys day and my legs were toast. Headed back to mount Ellen as it was pretty crowded at Lincoln peak. First run headed down Lower FIS. Snow was great but the run out was pretty rough and icy. Took a couple more runs then took a break at the lodge at the top of gmx for some delicious sip of sunshine. Afterwards skied exterminator which was a bit icy at the top but skied very nicely afterwards. Also headed back over to the Inverness area and skied brambles again which was still good but semi tough was fantastic and had a ton of snow. Inverness was definitely not super popular but worth the trek over. All in all probably the best 4 days of skiing I have ever had. Got very lucky with the week I was up there.









Lower FIS





Enjoying the sunshine after 3 days of not seeing it









Exterminator













Semi Tough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks awesome! This was definitely the week to go and get it.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 21, 2017)

It was nice to meet you and ski at Mt Ellen on 3/14.   I was on the GMX at 8 AM on 3/15 and hit many of the same trails at Mt Ellen and it sounds like you took my advice on where to ski on a powder day !


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 21, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> It was nice to meet you and ski at Mt Ellen on 3/14.   I was on the GMX at 8 AM on 3/15 and hit many of the same trails at Mt Ellen and it sounds like you took my advice on where to ski on a powder day !



For sure, thanks for the tour!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 21, 2017)

dang dude you nailed it! A Sip of Sunshine to top it all off, very nice.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 21, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> dang dude you nailed it! A Sip of Sunshine to top it all off, very nice.



Managed to find a 4 pack of heady topper on Wednesday too. And more impressively managed to get back to CT with 3 left!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Mar 22, 2017)

rocks860 said:


> Managed to find a 4 pack of heady topper on Wednesday too. And more impressively managed to get back to CT with 3 left!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had good luck finding Heady at the supermarket in Waitsfield. It always feels like a bonus to some great skiing.


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 22, 2017)

Mehurons? I found it at that Mobil station by the shaws but they had it in the back and not on display. I only knew it was there because a guy in line had it and I asked him about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Mar 22, 2017)

rocks860 said:


> Mehurons? I found it at that Mobil station by the shaws but they had it in the back and not on display. I only knew it was there because a guy in line had it and I asked him about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. When I was there earlier this year, they seemed to have plenty of Heady and Sip. Maybe I just lucked out, but every time I'm in there leave pretty happy.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 22, 2017)

Sip of Sunshine at the half way hut on Mt. Ellen, right?  So clutch.....


----------



## rocks860 (Mar 22, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Sip of Sunshine at the half way hut on Mt. Ellen, right?  So clutch.....



Yup! Picked the perfect time too, got a seat right by the window and the placed filled up 10 minutes later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

